# First attempt at Cheese a Failure.......Suggestions Welcome



## dic1207 (Oct 9, 2012)

So I did this a week or two ago. I didn't have the time to post but I do now.

I used cherry to smoke the cheese ( Not sure if that was a good choice or Not) but I did not use a amazen smoke generator.

I used my own method of using an old Pie pan, light 3 charcoal briquettes and then put wood over top of the briquettes.

I smoked for about 2.5 hours.

What i think i did was put too much wood on the Briquettes, I was using chips but I put about 3 big handfuls in 2.5 hours. I think generating too much smoke didn't work out well.

Secondly the temperature went up from 85-90 to 115 at around 2hrs, and I battled the temp for about 30mins and called it quits.

I let it sit out for about 1 hour after smoking before I vacum sealed ( it was very mushy and has some issues taking it off the racks).













DSCF0064.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 9, 2012


















DSCF0068.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 9, 2012


















DSCF0072.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 9, 2012


















DSCF0076.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 9, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice job anyway!

I've used Cherry when smoking cheese. I'm thinking you might have had to many wood chips and briquettes, which caused the temp to go up. I've seen that happen even with a soldering iron and can for cold smoking. If the cheese is too distorted, just shred it!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it is the charcoal - it gives off a distinct flavor


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 10, 2012)

Let it sit a little longer a week or 2 may make a difference.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 10, 2012)

My first cheese smoke had similar issues with meltage...5 weeks later, however, they TASTE great!   They may not look as pretty, but the flavor is awesome.  Shredded to cover nachos is a great way to go!


----------



## dic1207 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 3 pieces left, I think I am going to let them sit in the fridge for as long as I can. Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 10, 2012)

I think your cheese looks fine but I can't taste it from here! Frogmats really help with cheese so it doesn't get distorted under higher temps.


----------



## roller (Oct 10, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I think it is the charcoal - it gives off a distinct flavor


X2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2012)

What you have is normal for 115*F. The flavor with Cherry is good on cheese but the Charcoal may contribute some bitterness. In any event I have done cheese before and frankly, it taste terrible until it is allowed to rest a minimum of 2 weeks and 4 is even better...JJ


----------



## dic1207 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am definitely going to be doing another batch. I am going to try and let it sit a month this time. Ill post the results! Thanks again!


----------



## babybob2k (Oct 15, 2012)

I use the can and soldering iron, and it works pretty well.  I try to not let the temp get above 90 in the smoker, and it usually turns out okay.  The can and soldering iron will usually raise the temp about 10 to 15 degrees in my little vertical Brinkmann with the smoker in the sun.  If I make sure it's less than 70 degrees outside for the duration of the smoke, it's pretty foolproof, even if I'm smoking meunster (which seems to like lower temps than most cheeses).  I also have to echo the others about the resting period.  Two weeks minimum on mine.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a GOSM and I use a single hot plate and that keeps the temp controled. I can get smoke at 75°


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2012)

another thing you'll want to do is...  when you take them off the smoker put them in the fridge over night before vacuum sealing... this way they will be firmed back up and will not mush down when vacuumed... it will also dry any moisture that is on them....  I'm thinking you should also do the can/soldering iron method instead of charcoal... I put foil over top of the can and poke holes in it...  makes chips last a lot longer and doesn't get as hot.... Frogmat or the like is good as well....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 15, 2012)

I use a dedicated junker to smoke my cheese :













Trouit Farm and Cheese 022.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 5, 2012


















Trouit Farm and Cheese 021.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 5, 2012


















cheese and temp. cal. -5-16-12 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 2, 2012






Works great and no heat , just smoke...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 15, 2012)

Pig Butts for Graduation...6-2-12 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 27, 2012






Wally World...


----------



## ronrude (Oct 15, 2012)

I always have to let mine age a couple of months before I feel it doesn't taste bitter.  

It is never a failure if you can eat it.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

I bet it's the charcoal taste coming thru....

Sometimes charcoal tastes like burned plastic to me

Cherry wood has a nice sweet smell

A little smoke goes a long way on cheese

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2012)

Ditto with the others on the charcoal.

Looks good though.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Oct 16, 2012)

The cheese looks good, you may want to look into an AMZN smoke generator.  I use one for cold smoking for cheese and bacon, and they both come out great.  Hope this helps.  Steve


----------

